# Just ordered Team Machine SLR03



## KCTele

So I have had the itch to upgrade from my entry level bike once I got hooked on riding. 

Wanting to upgrade to a carbon frame for a few years now, I researched every make & model of every manufacturer in existence. I have always been enamored with BMC Bikes but the $$$'s always held me back from actually shopping for them as they were way out of my budget. That is, until the release of the SLR03 line. 

I found the dealer in my town & talked to him about the lineup. Thought about it for week or so & decided I would go for it. I ordered the Sora model because I will convert the entire drivetrain to a Sram Force/Rival setup & swap my existing Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset. By my calculations, this should reduce the weight from the claimed 18.5 lbs to about 16.0. 

The only downer is that BMC has informed my dealer that the ship time is "sometime in March"...ouch. I guess I'll have something to look forward to this spring. I'll keep you all posted in the on the journey.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Congrats. You picked out a really nice bike to own.


----------



## KCTele

Just got the call! The SLR03 has a arrived in Kansas....let the build begin. Photos to come.


----------



## alugenius

Looking forward to your pictures. Good choice of bike. My BMC is the best thing I've ever bought.


----------



## KCTele

Delivery has been taken! Started with the SLR03 Sora @ 18.7 lbs. After the Sram Force conversion and switching out the Shimano wheels for a a set of Mavic Ksyrium Elite's we are down down to 17.1. Haven't decided on the pretty carbon cockpit components yet. Really like the 3T stuff, but considering the Williams carbon bar/stem/seatpost combo.


----------



## majbuzz

Nice looking bike. Hope you enjoy it. Love my BMC.


----------



## wanton007

Nice looking bike! 

I was looking at the line ups for the Team Machines and noticed that it's externally routed cables unless you go electronic. Is this true?


----------



## KCTele

007,

The cables of all three versions of both the SLR02 & SLR03 are externally routed. Only on the SLR01 has internally routed cables. Both the electronic and mechanical versions of the SLR01 bike have the cables internally routed. 

KCT


----------



## KCTele

Ok, latest update. I picked up the SLR03 last night from the LBS after making a couple mods. The stock bars & stem have been replaced with 3T Ergosum Team Stealth Carbon bars & 3T ARX II Team Stealth stem. This switch saved 114 grams or 4.02 ozs. The bike is now down to 16.858 lbs/7.64 kgs. This is just a few grams heavier than the SLR02 Ultegra at 7.60 kgs, and is about $1K more than what I am into the SLR03 for at this time. I may end up just a bit short of my 16 lb goal. I will probably be closer to 16.4 lbs once I make the seatpost & saddle change. At that point, I should end up to be just a bit lighter than the SLR02 Dura Ace for about $2K less when I am complete.


----------



## alugenius

Looking forward to the pictures


----------

